# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  laundry toilet flooring underlay?

## turando

Hi everyone, 
We're looking to tile our laundry/toilet floor ourselves. I've got porcelain 300x600 tiles. The laundry toilet had some vinyl on it and it is chipboard underneath. Peeled off the vinyl now. Do I need to do cement sheet underlay that I've seen in some videos or can I tile directly onto the chipboard? Or is there another underlay i should ocnsider? It's not a big area - 2m x 1.5m and toilet is about 1mx2m.  
Thankyou!

----------


## YoungBolt

Laundries dont have to conform to the same waterproofing standards of a bathroom, but it's still considered a wet area and needs to be "water resistant".  
You dont want to tile directly to floorboards or yellow tongue. Floorboards/YT flexes and tiles can pop and crack tiles. Even if it wasn't a wet area you want an underlay.  
If you're going to go to all the work of renewing your laundry, don't cut unnecessary corners. Put down a FC tile underlay and then a coat or two of a waterproofing agent and seal the corners between the floor and the wall. 
A james hardie tile underlay is quite cheap to buy - you'll need to apply stud adhestive to the underside consistently across the sheet and with grooves in the mix and then it'll need to be hammered down with ringshank nails as per the black spots on the tile underlay.  
Do it once, do it right  :Smilie:

----------


## turando

Thankyou! Yes I'd like to do it correctly and was looking at those James Hardie sheets.  
What waterproofing agent do you recommend?

----------

